# Infinite inone



## Nailedit77 (10/1/17)

*The inone variable wattage*






Pod mod
Refillable
2 mL e-juice capacity
1500 mAh built-in battery
Mouth-to-lung draw
5-25 watts adjustable output
Changeable pod and coil head
Battery level indicator on OLED screen
Plus/minus button lock
Pass-thru (via USB port on bottom of mod)


----------

